# Introducing "Katt" & "Cameo"



## Bren (Dec 18, 2007)

They are only 2 weeks old at the moment, so of course I still have a few weeks before they come here to their new forever home.

From the first time I choose which two babies I wanted from the litter I'm getting them from, I've actually changed my mind on one of them (since their color/markings started showing more) so if anyone remembers me showing off pics of my first choices (Katt & Mia) you'll notice that "Cameo" isn't from my first choices, but she is now...soooooooo whitout futherado, here they are....

*"Katt" 2 weeks old*
Agouti Blazed Dumbo










*"Cameo" 2 weeks old*
Blue Agouti Baldie Dumbo Velveteen









I'm so excited to be bringing these two little beauties into my family


----------



## dragonegg (Oct 2, 2007)

Baby rats are the cutest things ever. These two are adorable. I want one!


----------



## reachthestars (Feb 27, 2007)

OPne? I want both! I don't know how you can stand the wait.


----------



## Bren (Dec 18, 2007)

Nope nope nope....they're mineeeeeeeeeeeeeee....no touchyyyyyyyy...lol

reachthestars, believe me, it's killing me to have to wait


----------



## beanieboo-rattles (Jan 3, 2008)

cameo is beautifull


----------



## Bren (Dec 18, 2007)

Thank you so much, Beanie...I totally agree with you


----------



## beanieboo-rattles (Jan 3, 2008)

They are both lovely..but cameo..wow..im in love..lol forget my fiance..ill marry cameo lol


----------



## miloandroxie (Dec 19, 2007)

They're so cute! I can't wait til my babies get all fuzzy. At 2 days, they're still shrivelly eeping pink lumps. XDD


----------



## Nenn (Nov 13, 2007)

awww they look so sweet *pats them* 
Just wait for the night, and ill steal em! >


----------



## Bren (Dec 18, 2007)

Thanks, Beanie, miloandroxie and Nenn...there will lots of pics as soon as I get them home

LOL @ Beanie's comment about forget fiance marry cameo


----------



## Turfle (Dec 30, 2007)

I remember when my friend wanted to give Turfle to my daughter....She was as cute as those two. But they are SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO CUTE!!!!!!!!!!!! I want more.....more more more, I'm still not satisfied...oh wait, that is a song. :lol: Oh well...they are ADORABLE!! Congrats!


----------



## rattieluver (Dec 29, 2007)

I want one... LUCKY!


----------

